# GEMMY BRIDE 129.00 @ Michael's



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Checked my Michael's at lunch today ... they are still setting up the display and all the prices are not out yet. They had the bride and a "groom" on display. The "Groom" must be a private label for Michael's. It looks like a 5+ft version of the screamer in the top hat with no candelobra. There was no power to the display, so way to confirm the actions or sounds of these two. 

It is VERY clear that this deminutive screamer is intended to be the groom, so my bet is he will be cheap and sound, if any, will be limited to moaning while the bride does the talking.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh how exciting, can' t wait to get to Michaels. Need a 40% off coupon though.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

13mummy said:


> Oh how exciting, can' t wait to get to Michaels. Need a 40% off coupon though.


There is a Joann's 40% coupon posted in the Michael's merchandise 2008 thread. Michael's will take that coupon.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

LT Scare said:


> Checked my Michael's at lunch today ... they are still setting up the display and all the prices are not out yet. They had the bride and a "groom" on display. The "Groom" must be a private label for Michael's. It looks like a 5+ft version of the screamer in the top hat with no candelobra. There was no power to the display, so way to confirm the actions or sounds of these two.
> 
> It is VERY clear that this deminutive screamer is intended to be the groom, so my bet is he will be cheap and sound, if any, will be limited to moaning while the bride does the talking.


Great info on the groom. Gonna check my Michael's tomorrow to see if they have the groom. Will go together good with the bride.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Is there any way that one of you guys could post a link so I can see what you're talking about?

These gemmys sound cool. I am curious what this Bride looks like and what the Jason looks like as well. A link would be fantastic.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Bride is $150 at Buy Costumes - size appears to be the same as Michael's.










Michael's groom is shorter than this guy (just over 5 ft), but has same head and hat, no candles, hands at side


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

The groom is actually what was described as the"5 foot Ghastly Gentleman" in the Gemmy Amazon presale in March/April. No pricing info yet on the Ghastly Gentleman, would assume same price or 10 lower than beheaded bride. Michaels also has a very cool gravestone which weighs around 12 lbs and has one of those changing portraits (gortraits) on it for 29.99, which I will purchase for 40% off or 17.99, a decent value at that price.


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

The beheaded bride does speak and move from side to side. The mouth does move in synch with the voice chip. The head also lights up. The mouth movement is different from years past, the mouth more closely resembes that of a ventriliquist doll and the mouth movement has a very discernible metal sound.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

Is this the groom?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

*Is this the groom?*

You nailed it, that is the groom!


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

jgc106 said:


> You nailed it, that is the groom!


...shorter and no candles. Don't know what he "does" ... speak, shake, etc. Two things for certain, his mouth does not move and he has no eyes.


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

"...shorter and no candles. Don't know what he "does" ... speak, shake, etc. Two things for certain, his mouth does not move and he has no eyes."

Yes, the ghastly gentleman does move and speak as described in Buycostumes.com as follows:
__________________
Description:
Ooohhh - my head!!

Please Note: Products are designed and rated for use in the United States using 120 volt current. With or without a transformer, this product is not recommended for use outside the US. 

Beware the Zombie in the night - he'll shake and give you a terrible fright! 

Is wearing a black pinstripe suit with a matching vest and tie. 
Animated Zombie measures approximately 5' tall. 
Hands and head are made of plastic. 
Head shakes and body moves side to side. 
Makes eerie zombie sounds. 
Prop is motion activated. 
Power Cord length is approximately 6'. 
Includes AC Adapter. 
UL Listed.
Zombie says the following phrases: 
"Welcome, lovely evening for a fright, isn't it?" 
"I don't believe we've met - at least not on this side of the grave!" 
"Ahhh, more guests - please leave your body at the door and do come in!"

Quick Facts:
Product Number #35163 
Availability 5' Animated Zombie with Shaking Head (153423) Coming Soon

Material plastic, metal, fabric, electronics 
Air Shippable Yes 
Oversized No 
Return Eligible Yes 

Hope this helps!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Whoa...those are COOL.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

i posted it twice in 2 other threads but here goes again 
YouTube - Gemmy 5ft Shaking Zombie


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

a witch from canada said:


> i posted it twice in 2 other threads but here goes again
> YouTube - Gemmy 5ft Shaking Zombie


Well I'm confused then. The candle holder screamer is listed at 6'9" Is the height and the candelabra the only difference beteen the 6'9" and the 5' screamers?

Also, IF the 5' "groom" talks and the bride talks, Michaels will have lots of angry customers when they find out that they set each other off and you can't hear one of them at a time. 

Gemmy's next big thing *should* be an accessory to time these babies so they don't step on each others' lines. I've only found one simple controller that can do this for two props and it costs $100 not including a "trigger" mechanism (step pad or electric eye).


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

LT Scare said:


> Well I'm confused then. The candle holder screamer is listed at 6'9" Is the height and the candelabra the only difference beteen the 6'9" and the 5' screamers?
> 
> Also, IF the 5' "groom" talks and the bride talks, Michaels will have lots of angry customers when they find out that they set each other off and you can't hear one of them at a time.
> 
> Gemmy's next big thing *should* be an accessory to time these babies so they don't step on each others' lines. I've only found one simple controller that can do this for two props and it costs $100 not including a "trigger" mechanism (step pad or electric eye).


that would be brilliant  i would buy that .

and no the taller screamer one with candelabra doesnt move his hips all he does his shake , the candelabra lights up and lights behind the candelabra light up to make him glow , and he doesnt sem to speak the same phrases as well ....here is a video of the taller one

YouTube - shiverq 

and while we are at it the bride's video 
YouTube - bride


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Buy Costumes is showing a 6' screamer in a suit whose eyes light up, doesn't talk but "...makes spooky sounds." Add a tie (and top hat if you like) and at $70 he might be a better match for the bride than the Michael's short screamer that will talk over the bride's head's dialog.


----------



## D5252 (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Maybe it's just me but that bride really isen't that cool. She's just not scary in anyway. The voice and the clicking sound kill the whole thing. No offense to everyone who has one she just drives me nuts. The groom screamer dude is cool though. 

And I have thought about making her more spooky, but again its the things she says and the way she says it killes her charachter entirly. But then again, some say she attracts kids and for me that's what it's all about. So maybe. Just not sure.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

I hated her too, but when i got her in my home- and started changing her, i ended up loving her.

But Alas, this is your opinion and it is entirely respected- as you respect mine about her.
It takes time. xD Then again, when i first saw video of Donna- I hated her too. But when i brought her home, I fell in love with her. LoL
That tends to happen to me a lot. 
-Anthony


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I have her. Out of all my Gemmy props, this one scares my kids the most for some reason.


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

FYI, this prop has a very discernible mechanical movement on the mouth and eyes, almost eerily similar to a ventriloquist doll. For some, this is a real turn off. For 76, I still like this prop


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I guess there comes a time where you just gotta stop being so cheap. $75.00 won't be to bad I guess. Just tell me to suck it up lol.


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

LT Scare said:


> It is VERY clear that this deminutive screamer is intended to be the groom, so my bet is he will be cheap and sound, if any, will be limited to moaning while the bride does the talking.


WOW. That sounds exactly like my wedding.


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

Hello All, both Bride and Groom are in stock at Michaels in the Metro Detroit area, I know it is hard to wait ( it is Killing me!) But wait for the Labor Day 50% off coupons.. get one from Joannes or a friend ...then go in with your significant other and buy em both!

BTW, I saw the Bride at GR, for those of you who dont like the clicking mouth, I think you can put some type of little pad in her mouth to stop the clicking, I was thinking of the clear sticky things you put on the bottom of drink coasters


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

I don't think I'll be getting the bride, but mainly due to the limited haunt space I have and the current theme path its on. 

To those of you who bought the bride: I'm curious what mods, if any you've made. Does it irritate anyone else that here is this headless bride holding her head and there is no blood on the neck or the dress anywhere? I know that would be a manditory mod if I bought one.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

The neck stump has some blood on it. I've heard of people already making modifications to make her more bloody. 

We don't do gore here, so I'm glad she isn't. I like to think of her as a beheaded ghost.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Well, when I bought her- I thought her gown was too pretty to ruin. Since it had more detail then the one at Garden Ridge- with the overlapping lace and all. So i steamed it, to get out the wrinkles and i put black lace around her shoulders, skirt, sleeves and I'm going to give her a Cameo to go on her chest. I added a **** load of veil material to her, along with black ribbon and lace. She looks so beautiful now, especially now that she has longer hair extensions- which i gave her. I do plan on cracking open her head, to add some sort of cushion to the inner bars- maybe halting the clicking somehow.

But- She did need a WEE bit more blood- so i added some more on the head stump, and the neck stump on her torso. Just a few little streams of blood trickling out of the carotid arteries.
I cut it off at the black lace, so it doesn't touch the dress- but looks like it's flowing into the black. (Tricks of the trade. ;D So i dont need to ruin her gown.)

I plan on getting video of her at the end of this week- I still need to pick up her cameo broach.
But expect to see one sunday-ish. 
But for those who haven't seen, here's my video i took right after i gave her lace and a bigger veil. Unfortunately, it was before i added the blood and hair extensions, hence why i need to get a better video. Plus, my camera amplified the clicking sound for some reason- it really isn't that annoying. lol
http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y135/Deathant/?action=view&current=beheadedbride.flv
-Anthony


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

It's funny this thread popped back up today. I just finished giving one of my Donna's more hair.

Our bride hasn't arrived from Gemmy yet but we definitely will be dressing her up too.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Boy FCG, that's amazing what a bigger vale and black lace did for her. It looks like a whole different prop. Gives me an idea now, to what to do with mine if Gemmy ever sends her.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Glad I could be of some inspiration.  Thanks for the comment. She's coming along perfectly.
-Anthony


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey-- that looks really good, Anthony!! Thanks for the video.
I think the mouth movement looks very realistic (under the veil). But I'm used to playing with Boris skulls that have the whole lower jaw flappin' when they talk.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

I can't see the Youtube videos above so I'm not sure if it shows the groom very well, but I came across this today when searching the Michaels website. Thought I'd post if for you all...










This shows a good side-by-side comparison. I'm not really impressed by the groom in the pic, but I'll have to see it in person to judge it properly.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I prefeer the dude over the bride. He doesnt make that clicking sound. If I find that darn coupon I might go get one of them today.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Do they have those mummys again this year at Michaels? And the Donna?


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

They probably won't have the Donna again, and I haven't seen her at my local one. I'm assuming they get a different item each year and this year is the bride.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Haunted Host said:


> I can't see the Youtube videos above so I'm not sure if it shows the groom very well, but I came across this today when searching the Michaels website. Thought I'd post if for you all...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stopped by Michael's last night. That's the pair as pictured. The Groom's sound track talks about ..."loving [his] bride since death ..." so the track would seem to be unique to Michael's - or the description on Buy Costumes is wrong.

All the life size Gemmys I own have mouth movement when they talk - that's one of the important features to me. None of the screemers/groom have that, or even eye movement, so I'm not interested in them. 

In the case of the mummy, the eye movement is cool and no mouth is appropriate. Maybe the same of the moaning Donna. But the "screamers" ???

I've had remote activated voice boxes in my home made "monsters" for years, and don't see any reason to buy a harder to store static Gemmy that costs more than a costume & PVC version I can make and store in less space. Sorry, JMHO.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey LT or anyone else for that matter, how's the height on the groom? I heard 5ft which seems kind of short, doesn't it? Does that height include the hat, or is it to the top of his head? I haven't seen one out of the box yet, so I'm very curious to know. Thx.


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

My Michaels has the groom out on display. I didn't like him at all. He makes comments similar to the bride... although his mouth doesn't move. His head is a latex/rubber material and shakes while he is "speaking". Would be nice had they done them as a set and created him at the same level as her... maybe even make them so they interact with each other.

JIm


----------



## Conman (Aug 7, 2008)

I saw the bride and i think i saw the groom at garden ridge for under 100 dollars. Ive seen the groom working and it isnt very good, the bride is much better


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Just came back with the groom. Thought I should get him to match my bride.

Not very impressed. (they didn't have him plugged in, in fact they had just set him out)

Why does he vibrate? I don't get it. His eyes aren't working. I'm going to see if my husband can fix him this afternoon, or he goes back.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Is it just a coincidence that the Bride is holding her head at the same level as the Groom's....ummmm.......Hip area?
I think I know how he got that expression on his face now.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Dalloween said:


> My Michaels has the groom out on display. I didn't like him at all. He makes comments similar to the bride... although his mouth doesn't move. His head is a latex/rubber material and shakes while he is "speaking". Would be nice had they done them as a set and created him at the same level as her... maybe even make them so they interact with each other.
> 
> JIm


 
That would be nice, but that would require real work.....


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Just came back with the groom. Thought I should get him to match my bride.
> 
> Not very impressed. (they didn't have him plugged in, in fact they had just set him out)
> 
> Why does he vibrate? I don't get it. His eyes aren't working. I'm going to see if my husband can fix him this afternoon, or he goes back.


If I recall, his eyes arent suppose to light up. He's also suppose to vibrate- that what he does mechanically. I'm gonna go see him tomorrow in person, odds are I won't bring him home. I want the new corpse donna too much. 
-Anthony


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I could have sworn I saw some LEDS in there.

I'm pretty jaded towards Halloween items, it takes a lot to scare me. lol

I run it by my kids. They are my test subjects.  Guess they are going to need tons of therapy in the future, but we have fun together. They thought the groom was very creepy. He talks in a very loud voice, which surprised them.

I just like the lifesize characters. My mother in law collected mannequins. She had two dressed up as french maids. I swear I'd jump atleast once during my visits when I caught one of those "ladies" in the corner of my eye. lol


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

I too love the lifesized figures. I don't focus on the little decor as much anymore, but occasionally i'll cave and get of few every year. I also limit myself to 1 lifesized figure every year, i dont know how long that will last this year. xD I need another Donna the Dead to continue my collection.
-Anthony


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

You were right. No lighted eyes. Oh well.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Gemmy.com: Life Size Gothic Beheaded Bride

I knew it. I knew they weren't going to let the opportunity pass to make a Gothic bride.

If I would have known...I would have waited. (DAMN IT!)
-Anthony


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

HiddenFCG - Yup, just saw the goth bride as well - I like her look much more than the traditional bride - but depending on how you intend to use her in a haunt, the traditional bride outfit might be just the thing... And you can always redress yours.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Neat! I guess she still has the whole eyes/mouth noise issue.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

ChrisW said:


> HiddenFCG - Yup, just saw the goth bride as well - I like her look much more than the traditional bride - but depending on how you intend to use her in a haunt, the traditional bride outfit might be just the thing... And you can always redress yours.


Of course, and I plan on doing just that as years progress. But seeing as her audio is so one sided, and relating to a wedding- it would be wedding gowns of some type. xD I plan on giving her a new wig as well.

Oh well. Can't have it all. xD I wonder where she's gonna be sold. 
-Anthony


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

~TheHiddenFCG~ said:


> I wonder where she's gonna be sold.


THAT'S what I'm wondering.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

EvilMel said:


> Neat! I guess she still has the whole eyes/mouth noise issue.



OUr Michaels finally routed electicity to the bride and groom - they even created an arched "Scene" they're trying to sell for $200. Anyway, I saw / heard the bride's mouth clicking. It sure looks like a thin piece of foam glued to the roof of her mouth would stop the clicking. I couldn't pursue this very far in the store.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

LT Scare said:


> OUr Michaels finally routed electicity to the bride and groom - they even created an arched "Scene" they're trying to sell for $200. Anyway, I saw / heard the bride's mouth clicking. It sure looks like a thin piece of foam glued to the roof of her mouth would stop the clicking. I couldn't pursue this very far in the store.


I attempted that. The clicking was coming internally- so...i opened her head up.

After much trial and error- i managed to silence the clicking to a lower decibel. It still clicks, but its not as loud and annoying. They already had cushion foam in the gears where the mouth was- but it was placed wierdly and did Nothing to hault the noise. 

xD Not surprising.
-Anthony


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Hmmmm, I might need to return my bride since I've not yet opened her and get the Goth bride. I'm so torn right now... but I have to know where she's sold. It could be an exclusive at a local chain that I don't have here in Chicago. We don't have Garden Ridge stores around here, so who knows where these might be. They might even be sold only at Spirit type stores which would mean she'll cost like a gazillion dollars. I'd rather keep mine in that case. Does anyone have a scoop on this? If it's a Sams exclusive, that'd be perfect.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Haunted Host said:


> Hmmmm, I might need to return my bride since I've not yet opened her and get the Goth bride. I'm so torn right now... but I have to know where she's sold. It could be an exclusive at a local chain that I don't have here in Chicago. We don't have Garden Ridge stores around here, so who knows where these might be. They might even be sold only at Spirit type stores which would mean she'll cost like a gazillion dollars. I'd rather keep mine in that case. Does anyone have a scoop on this? If it's a Sams exclusive, that'd be perfect.


Yeah, you and me both. Living in chicago sucks, considering we dont have places like Garden Ridge.

I'm really hoping she's sold at spirit, because of two things:
I get to see her in person and i cant get her because she'll cost a but load of money. :] 
But if she's a Sams exclusive, thats a good thing, because my mom wants to get a membership for one- meaning i get to buy cheap gemmy stuff. 

Odds are, she'll be sold there. Sadly, Spirit doesn't have their store locater up yet...so I dont know where the nearest spirit is to me yet. xD I'm really itching to buy that animated, crawling Donna. xD
-Anthony


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow, excellent job. I would like to have an advice from ALL of YOU; Which Beheaded Bride is better: The one of Spirit Halloween, you know, the one with a black gothic dress( which is extremely realistic, and with theatrical quality), and more brown hair, but still 5 feet tall, or the Garden Ridge/Albertsons's one, that has her white dress, short hair (which I don't like at all, but guess I can deal with it.) and is 6 feet tall (more realistic, scarier, since she is a ghoul) and her vail. WHICH ONE IS BETTER? I WOULD APPRECIATE YOUR HELP : )!


----------

